# Narrow Building



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

On my little RR, I wanted a narrow building to go in a spot between couple of tracks.
I have 2 or 3 Bar Mills Buildings along with FOS buildings but non of them made a building the size I wanted.
So a double click on my cad software and started to work on the building size I wanted.

Location of where I wanted a building wedged in between the two tracks.










Building drawn up and printed out full size.









My wife being a Quilter, she has this sticky spray for Quilting. Now I cut out the paper outline of the walls, and using the spray stuck them to some cardboard such as cereal box or any type of thin cardstock. 











Next step is to tape the sides together and see if it fits like I want. I did decide after doing this to cut 5/16 of an inch off to make it narrower and fitting a little better. The paper building shown is after cutting the 5/16 off. Fits like I wanted, barely room for the building. 











Next step will be cutting out the walls, I will continue once I have the walls cut out.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Excellent solution! Hopefully you will inspire others.


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

More work has been done, mainly the cutting out of the walls.










Foundation is almost all made with the building floor. The foundation was made buy cutting sections out of a retaining wall I had bought sometime back and never used.











The floor is glued to the foundation with alignment strips glued on to set the first floor down and aligned.










About as far as I have gone this week.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Looking good. I'm looking forward to seeing the process and final results.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

hey James how about a pc of the whole layout. looks interesting


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

So mostly done for now, tell I get the area where it will set prepared.This shows the first floor, and now I wish I had made the second floor same. But it might get done in the future.











This is all 3 parts to the building, I have made it this way so when I have time, want to install lights in some of the windows.










All 3 parts fit together, so easy to make changes should I decide to redo the top floor.










One day Sid, but I have done all things wrong to many. Have 14 inch radius curve, and couple of 17 inch rad curves. Never have a problem with the small dia curves due to only having 40 box cars and the two Broadway switchers and one atlas.

thanks for the comments,,time to start thinking of the One Star Hotel needed for main street....hmmmm maybe four floors...


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

James your building came out looking great, nice modeling.

Magic


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Impressive! Very nicely done.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Why don't my rocks ever come out looking like yours? Nicely done!


----------



## jpatti75 (Jul 31, 2018)

Wow, that really looks great. Thanks for the breakdown on the process. It gives me hope I might be able to scratchbuild a building some day!

JP


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Love the look of that, seems like it went together pretty easily for you as well. Great job! Would certainly love to hear more about your technique for coloring the foundation.

One question, just wondering if you had considered it when designing the building? I have seen a number of places where a building was made with a non-square profile to fit in a specific area. Did you consider making one side of the building curved to match the radius of the track it is near?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Love the look of that, seems like it went together pretty easily for you as well. Great job! Would certainly love to hear more about your technique for coloring the foundation.


Looks like he used a pretty standard method of progressively applying washes of different colors. Let's see if he will confirm my guess.


----------



## JamesBC (Jan 15, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Looks like he used a pretty standard method of progressively applying washes of different colors. Let's see if he will confirm my guess.


Correct, used mostly Vallejo watered down with rubbing alcohol.
I do think one day will rebuild the top floor to have the joists show as they do on the first floor.

By the way if you have a way of opening up a dxf file and printing it, more than willing to send a copy of the drawing. Only thing is you would need to let me know what windows and doors you are going to use so I could adjust the window size on the drawing before sending it out.

Jim

Chilliwack BC train show on this coming sat.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looking good!


----------

